# Turnip Kimchi.... looking for good recipe



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone have a nice Tried and True one?
Seems like the ones I've found online aren't quite as good as 
what I get in the restaurants....


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 23, 2010)

Is that turnip in the kimchi? I was never sure. I thought it might have been radish. I have only had it in restaurants. One time I brought it home and it made the fridge smell "very strong" for about 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not "american" turnip... it's "asian" turnip. I think its related to a daikon radish. They are bigger and fatter with a green end....
Regular kimchi has napa cabbage as its main ingredient. I have THAT recipe down, but my turnip kimchi isn't quite right.
(Neither is my cucumber chi, either, come to think of it.)


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you tried this one? 

Korean recipes: Kimchi and Kaktugi - Maangchi.com

I have a new one that I want to try, I will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice recipes, thanks! That one went into my Bookmarks.
But I didnt see a turnip kimchi recipe, sighhhh


----------

